# cutting sheet material



## LESNPAM (30 Nov 2008)

hi all
having limited space i always find it awkward cutting sheet material
i was thinking about makng a frame similar to a panel saw and screwing this to the workshop wall to support the sheet vertically then cutting with jig or circular saw has anyone tried this or have any other suggestions
also does anyone know where i can get a left handed tape measure
axminster used to list one but its not in there new catalogue
regards
les


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 Dec 2008)

Les
I used to do as you are suggesting. 4 legs hung from the rafters with peg holes in them to support the sheet like a blackboard. My neighbour still uses it. It works well if you have the space, and you are not breaking your back trying to leran over a full sheet of MDF.

Personally I now cut my sheets flat on a knock-down frame on trestles and I have a nifty little gadget for setting up my fence for cutting. It offers much better support, but you are bending over more, that is the only downside. 
You'll need to click the link in my footer if you want to know more!

As to left-handed tape measures, do you want one in a case or do you want a self-adhesive one for this frame? The former are available (at least, that's where I got mine from, a few years ago) from The Toolpost (Tel: 01235 511101) and the self-adhesive ones are available from me, again, you'll have to click the link.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Dec 2008)

Can't beat a couple of old pallets for cutting
sheet goods. :wink:


----------



## frugal (1 Dec 2008)

Steve Maskery":1jilqask said:


> Les
> I used to do as you are suggesting. 4 legs hung from the rafters with peg holes in them to support the sheet like a blackboard. My neighbour still uses it. It works well if you have the space, and you are not breaking your back trying to leran over a full sheet of MDF.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve




Wasn't there a picture of it in an issue of British Woodworking? Along with a sarky caption about you not wearing a mask and ear protection (I am assuming that the shot was set up and the saw was not actually switched on 

I would look up the exact issue, but alas I am in the office at the moment.


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 Dec 2008)

Right on both counts, actually, Frugal. It was an emergency phone call type of picture - "Steve, can you get me a picture of... in the next hour or so..." Well I might be exaggerating on the hour bit, but it was a rush job. I wasn't as careful as I should have been.

The biggest problem with it is that you are always fighting gravity, otherwise it is an excellent method, especially if you have the space to have it set up permanently.


----------



## Dave S (1 Dec 2008)

Hava a look here.

An alternative may be to consider one of the saw/guide rail systems as break down solutions can be made using them - depends how fancy you want to get and how much money you are happy to spend. 

Dave


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2008)

I've settled on doing it on a Smart Table (TM) on the ground. It's much easier on my back to cut sheets on or near to the floor than risk trying to get sheets up on a table. I did get a scissor lift table but it didn't really work out.


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Dec 2008)

wizer":3topfmdv said:


> I've settled on doing it on a Smart Table (TM) on the ground. It's much easier on my back to cut sheets on or near to the floor than risk trying to get sheets up on a table. I did get a scissor lift table but it didn't really work out.



Now thats is what I call a bench!
http://uk.precisionnews.com/article_Tec ... n_919.html :lol:


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2008)

hehe sadly not Chris







From Dino the crazy greek


----------



## LESNPAM (1 Dec 2008)

HI
thanks for the replies im going to make one up this weekend nothing elaborate just 2 lengths fixed to the wall horizontally the lower one spaced out slightly so the sheet leans back and 2 vertical pieces that hook over the horizontals
the verticals i plan to have 4 or 5 holes in to fix dowels into so if i am cutting horizontaly i dont cut into the vertical bars
regards
les


----------



## ciscoeuk (10 Dec 2008)

pm me i can offer shopnotes panel saw jig


----------

